# NYC Banning ALL flavored tobacco?



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

NYC considers flavored tobacco ban


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Yes, because only kids like things that are flavored.


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

This is getting silly. I have yet to run into a minor smoking a flavored cigar unless it's for a blunt. If they ban the flavors they'll just get regular blunts anyway. The only thing they'll stop is the real, over 21 cigar smokers that really enjoy smokes like Acid and the other flavors.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

That will just hurt the retailers in the city limits, it will not stop people living within the city limits from buying them elsewhere.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah all it will do is reduce the money the city makes off taxes. 

Also, it should put every single hookah bar out of business.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> Yeah all it will do is reduce the money the city makes off taxes.
> 
> Also, it should put every single hookah bar out of business.


I think thats the whole point, shuting down the hookah bars. Doomberg Bloomberg is a self avowed crusader of goodness that has a problem with anyone having any fun in this city. He pretty much put bars out of business by banning smoking in them. No smoking in "city parks", half the freakin' city is considered a "park", from the sidewalk triangles with trees planted, to the beach side barbeque lots. So less inmates will munch on un-healthy (according to his Doomness) bbq meat. They've been painting bicycle lanes on the other half of the city, we have no roads to drive on, insufficient parking spaces, but we have a hundred miles of bike lanes that are largely unused. And we can't smoke anywhere. Hope they don't elect him for the 3rd term (which, incidentally, is another Einstein-move by the City Council).


----------



## Redheadz (Sep 23, 2009)

Is this ban on small cigarillo sized smokes or also on full size sticks such as Acids and Java and the like?
The online retailers will see the boost and I'm sure someone else in the city will wind up covering the lost tax revenues.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Apparently this passed yesterday, on a 46-1 vote.

WNYC - News - New York City Bans Flavored Tobacco


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I would be concerned about Pipe Tobaccos as well.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> I would be concerned about Pipe Tobaccos as well.


Yeah I was wondering about that. Nat Sherman's will have to bin half their famous blends!


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> Apparently this passed yesterday, on a 46-1 vote.
> 
> WNYC - News - New York City Bans Flavored Tobacco


I want to offer my congrats to the 1 guy who has a brain


----------



## denarok (Aug 10, 2009)

nothing surprises me when it comes to the nanny states of NYC and bloomberg, it is the slippery slope, 


eventually they will find sugar evil, or another product, next it will be flavored liquor


what does this mean to pipe tobacco? i wonder how this will affect nat sherman and barclay rex?


----------



## Depa (Oct 16, 2009)

It doesn't even seem to be about protecting people from the "ZOMG HORRIBLE" effects of smoking but an attempt to curb the smoking of pot. Cigar aficionados are simply a casualty of the government's war on drugs.

The ban doesn't appear to apply to hooka... oh the irony.

I'm expecting a ban on the sale of rolling papers and individual cigars in the near future.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> I would be concerned about Pipe Tobaccos as well.





Jack Straw said:


> Yeah I was wondering about that. Nat Sherman's will have to bin half their famous blends!


Anybody know if flavored pipe tobacco is on the banned list in NYC?

Glad I don't live there.


----------



## MrJerry (May 25, 2005)

joncaputo said:


> I want to offer my congrats to the 1 guy who has a brain


You beat me to it!


----------



## mb2006 (Aug 16, 2009)

:frusty: ,,just wondering what is next on the list ? chewing gum in public places ?


----------



## Depa (Oct 16, 2009)

mb2006 said:


> :frusty: ,,just wondering what is next on the list ? chewing gum in public places ?


Rolling papers I'd imagine... Chewing gum isn't listed as a product subject to the superfluous "Sin Tax"


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

RJpuffs said:


> I think thats the whole point, shuting down the hookah bars. Doomberg Bloomberg is a self avowed crusader of goodness that has a problem with anyone having any fun in this city. He pretty much put bars out of business by banning smoking in them. No smoking in "city parks", half the freakin' city is considered a "park", from the sidewalk triangles with trees planted, to the beach side barbeque lots. So less inmates will munch on un-healthy (according to his Doomness) bbq meat. They've been painting bicycle lanes on the other half of the city, we have no roads to drive on, insufficient parking spaces, but we have a hundred miles of bike lanes that are largely unused. And we can't smoke anywhere. Hope they don't elect him for the 3rd term (which, incidentally, is another Einstein-move by the City Council).


Welcome to the Tea Party.....we have been expecting you!
Vote out all incumbents at EVERY election.
We have our own Mumbles Menino hack to get rid of up here!


----------



## auradefect (Apr 11, 2007)

This is crazy, NOT JUST KIDS like things that are tasty.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

This was from back in May (when I first heard about it), but you may find it interesting. And disgusting, as money so obviously speaks again. The word "all" to me means EVERYTHING flavored - yet, menthol cigarettes are still legal. WTF?!?

We need to get better organized. This is getting out of freaking control. As Erik says elsewhere on Puff, "As long as your personal rights are more popular than my personal rights, it is ok to discriminate."

Check it out HERE


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Menthol is still an approved additive because menthol cigarette brands are the most popular with black smokers and the mayor wants to keep their votes.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

taltos said:


> Menthol is still an approved additive because menthol cigarette brands are the most popular with black smokers and the mayor wants to keep their votes.


LOL I'm sorry, but that is true. I heard there were rumors of soda being taxed too. WTF man, WHY WON'T THE STATE SUPPORT MY COKE HABIT?!?!?! :lol: I'm happy they let us at least smoke our beloved leaf in the private company of our B&M's and cigar lounges.


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

The word "all" to me means EVERYTHING flavored - yet, menthol cigarettes ar


Nurse_Maduro said:


> This was from back in May (when I first heard about it), but you may find it interesting. And disgusting, as money so obviously speaks again......."As long as your personal rights are more popular than my personal rights, it is ok to discriminate."
> 
> As you get older/wiser......you figure out that the gubment is the biggest money-grubbing organization of all.
> 
> Vote out all incumbents at every election. Nothing will squash embedded complacent corruption like steady turnover of personnel.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Ha. I may be older, but I refuse to ever get wiser. 

I'm all in favor of a "fat tax". In fact, I think _everyone _who is imbibing in something proven to be unhealthy should be taxed (preferably in support of a national health care system, but that's another debate entirely).

The key word here is_ everyone_. One group of people (*coughcoughsmokerscoughcough*) shouldn't bear the load for the whole damn country.

And, remember...to my knowledge, no one has proven that cigar smoking is detrimental to your health anyway.


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

What is wrong with freedom?
Why not let people be free to be fat or thin or whatever they want? 
And let them accept and pay for their own consequences.



Nurse_Maduro said:


> Ha. I may be older, but I refuse to ever get wiser.
> 
> I'm all in favor of a "fat tax". In fact, I think _everyone _who is imbibing in something proven to be unhealthy should be taxed (preferably in support of a national health care system, but that's another debate entirely).
> 
> ...


----------



## vu2vu (Oct 31, 2009)

If they are going to tax me on health care costs that I might incur due to my bad habits. They better have a way to refund me on medicare savings they will incur from me not living to be 100.



Nurse_Maduro said:


> I'm all in favor of a "fat tax". In fact, I think _everyone _who is imbibing in something proven to be unhealthy should be taxed (preferably in support of a national health care system, but that's another debate entirely).


----------

